# Could be Better



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I also have the G0771Z. It's nice to see Grizzly finally come out with a throat plate for zero clearance to fit the G0771Z. I've been making my own zero clearance from red oak. Doesn't take much time to make your own from a scrap piece of red oak, and you don't have to wait for shipping.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

I recently bought the G0771Z and the ZCI to go with it. Haven't used it yet to notice if it stands proud like you said, but I did notice the slop - 0.040" seems about right - side to side. That's dangerous IMO. I plan to glue some plastic shim stock on one side until it is tight before I ever run the blade up through it. Any other suggestions about handling this?
Also, do most ZCI users keep the riving knife off or use a scroll saw to open up a slot for it?


----------



## HankLP (Jan 9, 2017)

John,

Not sure about the riving knife. If I need to use the knife I will probably go with the factory insert. Hope you enjoy your G0771Z as much as I do the "old" G0771.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Hank, For the height issue, you might try sanding down a small area where each screw sits to reduce the thickness of the insert, essentially lowering it so it sits level with the saw top without having to change the screw position you normally use.

I have the Betterly insert for my saw and it has two ball catches on the side to keep the insert locked in side to side. You might be able to drill two holes on the stock side of the insert to keep it from moving around. Something like the ones below. This would serve to keep the waste side edge closed tight.

https://woodworker.com/14-solid-brass-cylindrical-ball-catch-mssu-163-688.asp

Mike


----------



## HankLP (Jan 9, 2017)

Mike, I'm thinking of using a small forstner bit to take off 0.020" where it sits on the levelling screws. Don't know if I can maintain that tolerance on my drill press, but it may be worth giving it a try.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I'm guessing by looking at is that the insert is phenolic and I never had much luck drilling that stuff. So for me I think I'd go for the sanding to avoid chipping it out accidentally.


----------

